# Chicken Dynasty



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

A continuation of my post from the chick forum.
First I would like to show the picture of the "Rubber Garage", and the raising pen I made in there.


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

This is the inside


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

...and a picture of the baby girls, and I'm sure a couple boys!


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Here is the roost I made them.


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

My wood craftsmanship wasn't the greatest. It is only temporary, a one time spring run of chicks that I will be selling. After that I will open the inside wall so that I can use the garage for yard sale items. Depending how well things turn out, I am looking forward to doing this again next year!


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Came home this morning and found out I caught another raccoon in my box trap. Makes number 12 I think since the beginning of fall. To put it in a nice way, I fed him, transplanted to another location (buzzard hollow) and then reset my trap!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

So cool! How many chickens do you have, and what breeds?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice set up. Do you plan to coop them in there as well when they are larger?


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

My plans are to raise and sell most of the chickens once they get bigger. Between the people my wife and I know, and their friends, many should go quickly. We plan on keeping a few to add to our flock. Those will join the flock in the regular coop and yard we have for them.

We have around 55 chicks. Barred Rocks, red Stars, and Easter Eggers.


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Today I did a little critter proofing. Besides the two box traps I have set out around the chick garage, I also have a red blinking LED light from radio shack at the back end of the garage and I had some left over plastic landscaping netting and post left over, so I stretched that around three sides of the garage. Figured that the net would tangle up any critters trying to get in (like catching fish in a gill net). Don't know if it will work, but I feel better that I did it.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I was thinking the rubber garage wasn't very predator proof.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Keep a radio on out there 24/7. Talk radio is best. Then it seems like there are people in there. Hopefully scare anything away. We have one in our coop, doesn't scare the hawks but we have never had an attack at night.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Righteousrich said:


> A continuation of my post from the chick forum.
> First I would like to show the picture of the "Rubber Garage", and the raising pen I made in there.


Ohhhhhh, the roof and sides are rubber, for some reason, I was thinking floor..


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

I've been trapping ***** since fall, so I think I have them thinned out pretty good. The set up is far from predator proof, but between my dogs going out ( my son is a night owl, so they go out at all times of the night), the plastic netting that they wood get hung up in (I think) and the trapping that I constantly do, I am hoping for good results. The radio playing with talk shows sounds like a good idea. I also have a flashing red LED for a predator eye.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Righteousrich said:


> My plans are to raise and sell most of the chickens once they get bigger. Between the people my wife and I know, and their friends, many should go quickly. We plan on keeping a few to add to our flock. Those will join the flock in the regular coop and yard we have for them.
> 
> We have around 55 chicks. Barred Rocks, red Stars, and Easter Eggers.


Where do you live? I might be interested!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Righteousrich said:


> I've been trapping ***** since fall, so I think I have them thinned out pretty good. The set up is far from predator proof, but between my dogs going out ( my son is a night owl, so they go out at all times of the night), the plastic netting that they wood get hung up in (I think) and the trapping that I constantly do, I am hoping for good results. The radio playing with talk shows sounds like a good idea. I also have a flashing red LED for a predator eye.


What we do for our chickens!!


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

I live in NJ near the Pa. Border near Easton.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Awesome! I live in state college! Maybe we can arrange an agreement!


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

I figure they should be ready for sale around May 1st. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Righteousrich said:


> I figure they should be ready for sale around May 1st. Let me know if your interested.


Thanks! I think I might!


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Just put the finishing touches on the coop I will be selling. Paint, stain and made a ramp. Now topmost it on Craigslist!


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Awesome coop


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Today on the Chicken Ranch we had a double header. Caught two masked bandits in the box traps. That old freezer burnt venison and fish fillets really pulled them in.
Transported and released in Turkey Buzzard Hollow


----------



## TopTop (Jun 21, 2012)

My mistake


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I though transplanting to "buzzard hollow" was euphemistically saying you euthanized it. Silly me.


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Busy here on the Chicken ranch. Added another length of poultry fencing. Now I have two areas. Growing grass on one side while the chickens scratch up all the leaves in the second area. Once the grass is growing good I will rotate the chickens into the other yard and plant grass in the other.
Replaced the tarp over the kennel area, and finished up refurbishing and adding on extras to a used coop I picked up. Just put it on Craigslist to sell.


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> I though transplanting to "buzzard hollow" was euphemistically saying you euthanized it. Silly me.


Oh. It's not what you meant??


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

I meant I fed them lead and then fed them to the Buzzards
The cycle of life, everybody needs to eat!


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Here is the coop I refurbished


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Next coop build, I wanted to make one out of a plastic Playhouse.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's what I thought. That was my interpretation of Buzzard Hollow. Glad I understood the subtlety and the message. I'm just fine with your actions. Just so you know.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*NICE Set-Up !!!*

IF it were me...AND....successful at selling the chicks as you propose....
I'd leave it that way and DO IT AGAIN !!!

One thing I disagree with however.: I would have skinned and cooked the **** and fed it to the chickens *!!!
*( It only seems _FAIR _to me....I lost an entire flock to a BIG Ole **** ...that was later trapped by my neighbor.)
He gave it to the County Animal Control people. I doubt that it survived....MEAN bugger !

No ****-problem since then....( _fingers still crossed _)

Bruce ( ReTIRED )


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I _SHOULD _have read a little further along on this thread before posting. 
I see that you FED the critters in "Buzzard Hollow". 

THAT's *FINE** !!! 

Ha-Ha !!!
*Bruce ( ReTIRED )


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

NICE little Chicken Coops *!!!
*-A GOOD way to go......for folks who want to get started....and ain't particularly "Handy" at building such stuff *!

GOOD JOBs !!!

*(ReTIRED)


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Today I slammed together "The Halfway House", after the little ones are well acquainted with the big ones and have grown some more I will put them all together. Then make a nest box inside the playhouse and sell it as a coop.


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Out of my 60 chicks, I kept three Americauna and one Barred Rock.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Righteousrich said:


> Out of my 60 chicks, I kept three Americauna and one Barred Rock.


I love the halfway house, mine are more like shanties!

And good on only keeping so few.


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Very nice! It's amazing all the different ideas that are being used to raise poultry. That's why I like it so much. Always have my eyes open for material and stuff I can recycle to make for chickens.


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Started selling off the Pullets this weekend. Since they've gotten pretty big, I think I was having an overcrowding problem. I picked out two BR's and three EE's for myself and put them in the playhouse coop. Had to add two RedStar because they were getting pecked. Put some no peck on them, and they seem to be doing fine with my little crew.
Would of liked to sell more, but I'll take what I can get to thin the chick flock!
Next week I'll put a sign up on the main roads here to see if I can draw in more customers. Just using Craigslist and a couple hunting and fishing sites right now.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Righteousrich said:


> Started selling off the Pullets this weekend. Since they've gotten pretty big, I think I was having an overcrowding problem. I picked out two BR's and three EE's for myself and put them in the playhouse coop. Had to add two RedStar because they were getting pecked. Put some no peck on them, and they seem to be doing fine with my little crew.
> Would of liked to sell more, but I'll take what I can get to thin the chick flock!
> Next week I'll put a sign up on the main roads here to see if I can draw in more customers. Just using Craigslist and a couple hunting and fishing sites right now.


It is a slow start for sure!


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Three, four at a time, but they are selling and this does help with the overcrowding. I hung a cabbage to keep them occupied, but they are tearing at it and it may only last a day. Have a potential customer for tonight looking for six to eight.....that will help!


----------

